# looking at a tractor &amp; found one!



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

a Tractor this weekend

Didn't know where to put this. .

The mini farm needs one...:wink1:

and a dump truck...just because I want to move gravel and dirt

So who has a smaller tractor?

"supposedly" it is a Ford 3000, 2wd manufactured 65 to 75, has a 3 cylinder engine gas or diesel...don't know??

Hasn't been ran in 3 years...old man died who owned it and it is in a barn on a trailer that goes with it (basic starting old vehicle stuff will be done)

Good things?????

Has a front bucket and...........a backhoe attachment :biggrin:

May have a 3 point brush hog also

will see, fingers crossed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope it works out for you. Don't know anything about tractors.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

3 cylinder its gonna be a diesel.
You might want to consider a dump "trailer" instead of truck. The tractor is kinda small to be loading a truck, get one with shallow bed anyway.
Be careful, loaders are really unstable with the bucket raised.
Will be a good investment those tractors will last a lifetime if cared for, but check it out good its already been out for a lifetime. It will be a very handy tool in your farm operation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ford 3000, is a really good tractor. Diesel is best but gas is good too.

Check the radiator.

Check the oil, does it look normal or does it have a milky look? 
Run for a couple of minutes, then shut off recheck the oil, if it is milky color or has particles, the engine is bad. If it looks good, it may be good. How does it sound any missing. 

Sounds promising. Make sure the bucket and backhoe works with no leaks.

3 point is good, make sure all of that assembly is there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you get the tractor?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We put beet juice in the rear tires to act as a counter weight for the loader bucket on my small tractor. (40 horse). They used to put calcium chloride in the tires, but it eventually eats the rims and ruins any metal. With the added weight, you can utilize the bucket without the tractor tipping! (have to use common sense, can't load a ton in the bucket). 

Did you get the tractor?


----------



## Cdeyton (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a 1973 Ford 3000 diesel and love it! It was actually the tractor I grew up using. My dad bought it new and I bought it from him when he got a bigger 4x4 tractor about 10 years ago. I use it for everything but the round baler and disc mower. I like how it handles better than our newer and bigger tractors. I have all four tires loaded and that makes a big difference. I do not have a loader on mine, but from what I have been told you have to look out for the front end on these tractors with a loader, as you can easily over work them. Good luck if you get it, because I love mine!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a Kubota about the same size and was pleasantly surprised how hard thos little tracors can work. I have 4 wheel drive since a 2 wheel drive would work too hard to kill me on my hills.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I haven't seen it yet, long back story

Guy's father had it and he passed away 2-1/2 years ago

it is sitting on a trailer (probably needs trailer tires to get home) with bucket and backhoe attached and bushhog on trailer also) so trailer probably is about 9k lbs +

He does not need the money at all, he will not sell it if he feels the person doesn't "need it" or will flip it

I let him know what my story was and why I need it this weekend, we will see, if it works out good, if not okay

The price he wants for whole thing is less than what the back hoe goes for, if it turns over I will get it

replace all hydraulic hoses and fluids, all 4 tires and a re-ring kit with bearings has all been budgeted for and will still be less than what the tractor would go for if it was being sold on a lot "bare bones"

SO fingers crossed


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Best of luck to ya. You're at such a higher level than me on this. I'm worried about changing the carburetor on my tiller out myself. lol


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Hahaha I have always fixed and modified my own stuff

This tractor was a bust, his original price $3000 to a fitting person was offered to me at $30,000 so I must not have been worthy :slapfloor:

plan to look at a JD loader tractor this weekend, plenty of tractors around here at normal cheap prices, problem is finding one with a front end loader that bucket tilts (most have only 1 set of rams to lift arm..weird)

implements can be found rather cheaply and borrowed, bucket is most important for me right now, and almost all come with a box or blade on back

fingers crossed...and will update with pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh::doh:

Hope you find the tractor you need soon. You are right, implements can be found easily.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

well, I test drove a Ford 5000 diesel with FEL yesterday :thumbup:

except it is 4" wider than my trailer (trailer is car type hauler with 16" rail/walls :doh:

checked into flat bed tow truck if the deal comes through

it's not in bad shape, needs some TLC, she is 41 years old :bday:

waiting for a text from seller now...I probably just jinxed it, :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay she is home,

















Off to youtube:thankU:....cheers


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

busy day, first order of business was to reclaim some driveway we have lost due to trees and erosion over last 16 years....for a carport for mama to park under and a covered storage for a 80 year old car :bday: ...using a 40 year old tractor

What to do with the dirt? :thinking:
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
the result:
...
.
.
.
...this a heck of a step up from a garden tractor :hi5:

so wifey said she needed dirt for a new flower bed...:stars:










Hey at least I pulled out big roots....this should surprise her tonight when she gets home...or it may just piss her off with how much dirt is there :greengrin:

need to make a rear ballast this weekend and cut a few trees for next try...still needs alot of work, amazing that FEL tractors do not have rear ballast:hair::hair:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay today is a day off and beautiful weather for about 10 hours, so

1st project is

to turn this




























into a hitch to move crap in yard and on property










needs paint and a couple 3/4" bolts

next project is going to take longer I think....


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay stuff layed out









My "print" thanks to a member here 









Mark and cut upper link for


















Marking side for drawbar cut outs


















Test fit and tacking of inner skeleton and upper link mount









Inside shot (missing one last tie bar, to maintain 2 gap at upper hole)









Heading to town for concrete, and then get mixer and figure out how to mix and pour straight into barrel?lso have to tape/plug holes that may leak


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay, 1 question?

At what point was McGyver *******?

so, remember when you were younger and someone had a brilliant idea?

and everyone convinced that "person" it was a good idea?

It normally ended with "here hold my beer"

How do you pour concrete into a 55 gallon barrel?

not by dang hand...so I grabbed ole ford and mixer, that is when the light bulb came on...went off; and came back on










so it actually went fairly good, my pants are not soaked with concrete and as far as I know...no Kittahs or puppies were harmed filling Ballast box


















































9 bags in and the barrel was very heavy so about 850 pounds as it sits

next project today....a rake....this may take a while...it's getting late and I do not have a torch or plasma cutter...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

well, looks like this is end of progress this weekend due to weather and running out of cut off wheels...took 6 so far


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice! A tractor makes a world of difference!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice tractor! Great you got so much done!


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey dude that front end loader bucket will haul concrete------ won't even have to put the mixer on the pickup-------here hold my beer and I'll show you.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

OMG what an idiot I am. Duh Duh
Nice ballast


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice idea's and work. 


How did your wife like her garden area? :thumb:

Nice tractor by the way.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Will post pics in am...this project was undoable w/o a tractor in my 48 year old mind, still need a couple more scoops of dirt, ran out of ...oomph...

The ballast was a winner,winner...wow big difference

Hope to get the plow this week, and metal for FROP's (Full Roll Over Protection)
A ROLLCAGE in laymans words;-)

Funny thing we went from 1ac garden to this....buy a tractor and i will go big,with it i can do 10x the work in 1/4 of time....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow I forgot how nasty the siding gets every winter (no sun) we pressure clean it every spring along with deck etc, front is clean

so I still have more dirt to drop it over weekend
So I moved the dirt out of the way back into a pile on driveway:sigh:
and we built some walls and replaced dirt again.....practice makes perfect

there is enough room for a wheelbarrow between house and garden

driveway is 12 feet wider right now and after removing trees this weekend I will make it bigger, then gravel and a carport









We will dump the last 8 inches or so with some top soil and such










So we will have 150' x 150' pumpkin/gourd/bean patch across the field and a huge tator field and then this will be herbs/carrots squash and some lettuce

patios stones should be fun to clean :GAAH:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice tractor! Ya know, if ya get bored...I have plenty of projects


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice tractor! Ya know, if ya get bored...I have plenty of projects


:slapfloor:

My honey-do list is mounted on a roulette wheel...it never ends


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol: I had a feeling....


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

except for tilling and planting...outside kitchen ""herb" garden is done!

I am sitting on new 18" double bottom plow...well it's 35 years old


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

So today was like Christmas morning at 9am after breakfast.....
:stars::stars::stars::stars:








So I picked this up, 2 bottom plow 18 inch, thanks to TBN advice

And thanks to everything attachments for how to video, the results from my very first time ever plowing :thumbsup:
















She is buried  barely above idle in 2nd low....never knew it was back there









This also followed me home 









Going to grease her up and head back down the road (100 yards or so)

Learned a lot about plowing....now lets see this how this disc thing turns out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Sounds like you will have quite a few attachments.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Wife just texted me, she bought a 6 ft bushhog :roll:

womenz 

just kidding, she is awesome :hi5:

I reckon I will pick it up this weekend

Old Neighbor down the road may have a box scraper also :2cents:

This is way to addicting of a hobby :lol::lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess tractor implements are like potato chips. :-D


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I guess tractor implements are like potato chips. :-D


or jewelry, all the colors

Blue, Red, yellow and green pcs :leap::stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Been a busy last week, I took a couple days vacation to get some planting done, since it's me SOLO right now, I put the ol' Ford to work

okay what a day...built this last night








used it to do this








, this morning I built this:









and used it for this :


























I accomplished a miracle I feel like, in the pre tractor days

I would grab a Ho' by the handle (sounds like something an Englishman would say) :slapfloor: and make a 110' row by hand, and then spray it, then drop eyes, and then cover it up by hand....:GAAH:

I did the rows in about a minute each
And
I hilled them in about a minute each also

so I saved over an hour of hot slave labor for each row...not including breaks to rehydrate and rest :stars:

I only put out 7 rows this year, that's a couple more than last year and will ramp up next year


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! That is quite a big garden.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

so it has been raining..I was bored...









And decided to plant some spaghetti squash









after I got back ole lady was like WTH where doing









ugh...dugh...farming









so I cooked 4 spaghetti squash and decided to plant some seeds after scraping then and before cooking!!!!

fired the ole' girl up....headed out to the "planting fields" 300 hundred yards away, by the fawking crows


















open gate










onto road

















turn right

















into driveway









up bank

























garden and old tobacco grading barn










the seeds


















yes I could of done this in 20 min


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

skrew that...I used the tractor







.....see the building going back up our driveway?
































womenzzz just don't understand...I saved like hours using the tractor to plant all those seeds
































it did suck that my underwear is still wet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the view in your pictures!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

We do also:stars:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

so been awhile since an update

Tractors are the cat's meow!!

2 weeks ago after tilling almost 900' of potatoes (tilled with Husky rear tine)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks!, this is my 1st year doing the potatoes "my" way, it's been a learning process


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

been a long weekend so far

New toy...farming is like jewelry shopping

This is a 5 foot, she's rough but she has good bones










unloading










dug up yard, 2wd tractors with no ballast on the back make 4 inch deep trenches fast 

so I pulled truck out from under it

FRIDAY:

needed to clean up one of the fenced off areas
























a shit ton of passes to go









ohh F%^#@$







I found my plow...thought tractor was going to roll over as front tires drove over the 18" boards 
I forgot where I left it


















decided to grab weed eater and "find" the log splitter for rebuild

















set up on stands









SATURDAY:
Does my butt look fat?










new toy









prepped area earlier this week

















LOOK...could be worth more than gold in the future

















2 rows dug.......8 buckets...9 more rows to go!










going down to weed eat some more rows of potatoes...c-ya'll


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you got lots of work done.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I have been off work for a week now....Christmas break...Bought Alpacas...made them a home, and a yard.....AND Today...

SO decided with nice weather to move the potatoes for next year, hooked up the plow and turned some ground


















it has been 10 years since tobacco was raised here









next stop was the "lower" garden and I had "help"...guess the new additions think my tractor is sexy

































done for now...should get some snow in the next 2 days


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess you like to keep busy.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I guess you like to keep busy.


:grin:
I can not be idle...._slowww_ is cool and mellow and stuff gets done.....idle is boring and coach potatoey :scratch: that is a word right? :ROFL:

next is chickens...she wants...._*we will see*_

I kind of want a small monkey cage thing....the ones that are only like 2 pounds :cake: .....

yes _we kind of _want a petting zoo...with out lawsuits and the public though :faint:


----------

